# Rollercoasters around the world



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Here we posting puictures of scary roller coaster on theme parks in us and other countries

CEDAR POINTS, OHIO (Worlds biggest theme park with 17 roller coasters)
Top thrill dragster 










Millenium force










Nobody or nothing would get me up in this!!!! Not even for 1 milllion!

No one can get my up i Millenium force or top trill dragster.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Mean Streak at Cedar Points, OHIO












Hulk coaster (Universal studios florida)











Boomerang on Knotts Berry Farm!









Xelerator Knotts Berry Farm, California


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Disneys Adventure Park (Anaheim)









Is it a loop on this?


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

The Tower of Terror - The Gold Coast, Australia

3rd tallest Rollercoaster in the World (100m/330ft)
4th fastest Rollercoaster in the World (160kph/100mph (Capable of 190kph/120mph))









Chris Hoopmann


Other facts:

-The full life of the magnets used to power the Tower of Terror is estimated to be 1.2 million years.
-The magnets are so strong they would need to be winched apart should two opposite poles ever come together.
-The tower supports both the Tower of Terror and the two Giant Drop carts.
-To drive the motors, 2.2 MW, enough to supply a small town, is supplied for six to seven seconds. This momentarily doubles Dreamworld's power usage.
-More than 600 tonnes of steel are used to construct the Tower of Terror, with around 450 tonnes for the 120 metre tower alone. 
-"Tower of Terror" is spelled out on the ride's 120 metre tower using 4.5 tonnes of steel. Each letter measures between 1.5 and 2.5 metres wide and high.
-Around 1,200 tonnes of concrete are dedicated to the ride's 37 huge pylons.
-Over 16,000 bolts hold the structure together.
-It took around 3,500 litres of paint to coat the ride's exterior.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

The tallest and fastest roller coaster in Canada, Behemoth, at Canada's Wonderland north of Toronto.

230 feet (70 metres)
125 kilometres an hour










http://www.flickr.com/photos/oldguy2008/3920665412/











By me http://www.flickr.com/photos/skylinemarc/2886148294/











http://www.flickr.com/photos/rollerfan/2868707285/


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

HK has *The Dragon*. Its in Ocean Park.


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

WANCH said:


> HK has *The Dragon*. Its in Ocean Park.


2 loops


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Steal Force at Dorna Park, Pennsylvania





















colossus,Thorpe park, Uk










Thorpe park, UK


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Coaster at bush garden, tampa


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Edmonton Mall coaster


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Edmonton Mall coaster


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

La ronde, montreol









Coaster in japan










Dragon Khan
Port Aventura, Tarragona España


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Indoor Rollercoaster - Berjaya Times Square - KL*









from flickr


----------



## kitestore (Dec 18, 2009)

^^ good point. Glad I joined this forum already


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

World 2 World said:


> *Indoor Rollercoaster - Berjaya Times Square - KL*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In NY CITY?


----------



## Evan (Jul 8, 2004)

^^ KL = Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Scary


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

Crazy


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Sixflags Holland*
slogan: _"Rollercoaster Capital of Europe"._


----------



## Encore (Jul 22, 2005)

slogan: _"Rollercoaster Capital of Europe"._

Rollercoaster capital of Europe?? A long time ago yes, but today certainly not anymore! One of the best European amusement parks with also the best attractions is *Europa Park* in Germany. They also have 10 rollercoasters, some pics:

Silver Star, the tallest European rollercoaster:




















Poseidon, a water rollercoaster:




















Euro Mir, a spinning rollercoaster: 










Blue Fire (the latest rollercoaster in the park):


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

What a drop on 1.01





Spinning






This was strange






Look like an inflatable sofa
'





Other coaster in china not so special


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

Shambhala​
The highest (76m) rollercoaster in Europe is under construction in PortAventura, Salou, Spain.

New map with the new coaster











First drop (and tunnel)










First camelback










Heliiiixx 



















Ou yeah











The new skyline of the park, Dragon Khan (red coaster) is dwarf.










pics from 

www.pafans.com
www.themeparkreview.com
www.pa-community.com


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Might be cool to visit all amusments park all around the world I saw a program on televison couple of years ago about this. crazy people travel around they world and visited almost all parks!


----------



## loefet (Dec 30, 2008)

^^ Mmmm blu fire!!



Lucky_star said:


> Might be cool to visit all amusments park all around the world I saw a program on televison couple of years ago about this. crazy people travel around they world and visited almost all parks!


Then you must be talking about me and people I know 
There is nothing better to increase the number of coasters ridden by travelling all over the world. I currently have ridden a modest 406 different roller coaster, but I know several with 1000+ different ridden coasters and the competition is fierce on who will break 2000 coasters ridden... :lol:


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Canada's Wonderland has broken it's own record for tallest and fastest roller coaster in the country by building Leviathan. It's 306 feet tall, 93 metres, but the drop itself is higher because it dips into the ground. This is Bolliger and Mabillard's first Giga coaster in the world. It is also likely to have the longest drop for a non-launched roller coaster on the planet. The first drop has an angle of 80 degrees.










From Kunpc1 of cwmania.com:


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

The Dark Knight Coaster at Six Flags Mexico


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thats no way I'd try one of these monsters but I'm sure lots of people will get a thrill of their life time on them


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 18, 2008)

Can say that I dont like rollercoaster esp with big drops and loops. A great rollercoaster for me is this on the pier in santa monica, los angeles. Not scary at all!




















 Gassh


----------



## jackal26 (Feb 15, 2010)

Ankapark (Ankara)


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

scary!


----------



## lusorod (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys please check out my vlog of one of Latin America's top 3 best amusement parks, BETO CARRERO WORLD in Santa Catarina, in the south of BRAZIL. My vlog includes incredible drone shots of BALNEÁRIO CAMBORIÚ, the Dubai of South America, drone shots of the parks roller coasters, shots of me riding the park's main coasters such as the FIREWHIP ( inverted coaster) and the STAR MOUNTAIN, images of the main shows including the sword fights at EXCALIBUR, musicals such as ACQUA, the MADAGASCAR CIRCUS SHOW and A COWBOY'S DREAM, and incredible images of the HOT WHEELS EPIC SHOW which is one of the best shows in the world featured in amusement parks. The video premieres tonight OCTOBER 4th 2020, at 9pm (Brasilia time) 8pm (NYC time)! Please join me!  Set the reminder on youtube so that you don´t forget! Drop a like, leave a comment, share and subscribe!


----------

